# Catahoulas



## Downunder (Mar 16, 2010)

I like a dog that will cast. Go and hunt for a pig and not be seen for at least 15-20  minutes, but, due to me being all the way out here in Australia it's hard to get in touch with anyone breeding an exceptional hunting Catahoula. Any information or advice is welcome.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 16, 2010)

Downunder said:


> I like a dog that will cast. Go and hunt for a pig and not be seen for at least 15-20  minutes, but, due to me being all the way out here in Australia it's hard to get in touch with anyone breeding an exceptional hunting Catahoula. Any information or advice is welcome.



Shoot, you are in pig central. It ought to be easy to catch a hog down under


----------



## bubdog (Mar 16, 2010)

There is a Blue Lacy breeder in New Zealand, the travel fee should not be to much from there.

http://lacydog.com/blogs/pups/default.aspx


----------



## JohnE (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you looked at the ozzie doggers forum? 
There should be some info on there about catahoula breeders in australia.


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 16, 2010)

If you are looking for hunt, good luck finding it in a cat.  There are some hard hunting pure cats out there but they are few and far between.  My advice would be to find a cat hound or birddog cross or my favorite cat blackmouth.


----------



## MULE (Mar 16, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Have you looked at the ozzie doggers forum? There should be some info on there about catahoula breeders in australia.


I agree with this one. Personally I wouldn't buy one over here. There are too many junk dogs in ALL the breeds to risk the money spent on the dog, shipping, vet cost, ect, ect.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Mar 16, 2010)

seen some mighty fine catahoulas in my days still plenty out there.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 16, 2010)

i wouldnt take one if someone gave it to me and a years supply of food


----------



## MULE (Mar 16, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> seen some mighty fine catahoulas in my days still plenty out there.


I agree there is some good ones out there don't get me wrong. I'm very proud of the strain I've got. I just think he can find some closer to where he's at.


----------



## gin house (Mar 16, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i wouldnt take one if someone gave it to me and a years supply of food



  x2, hed have to be awfully good, i havent seen any that arent ill and crazy or have any hunt to them for that matter. they stir some but i dont know what theyre stirring for and am not sure they did. lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 16, 2010)

Try boardogs.com as they sometimes have cats on there.i hunted out of darwin a couple times with a guy with some good cats.if i can remember his name ill pm it to you.excellent choice in breed not like all these crossbred trash dogs and squirrel dogs these boys think are hog dogs:d


----------



## gin house (Mar 16, 2010)

i hear you runnin that mouth,  them squirell dogs have consistantly shown us hogs when no others have.  i tell you what,  when you develope a line of dogs and hunt and breed them for forty or more years, professionally hunt them on a daily basis to feed your family and pay your bills, have dogs with your last name on every state in the country and countless other countries with good reports, oh, and have ESPN come and interview you about your dogs, then i will listen to some of your ramblings,  till then youre just a guy in a pink float that needs to go get some pink floaties, i dont think that floats gonna hold you up much longer, youre too full of--------------you know what, ive been warned once on here.lol


----------



## catch-n-tie (Mar 17, 2010)

hunted my cats with florida curs and always made the florida cur owners unhappy that they got out hunted 9 out of 10 times..i will take any dog with a years supply of dog food,i aint no fool...lol


----------



## buddylee (Mar 17, 2010)

DOWNUNDER. I sent you a P.M. with some info on it. If I can help you any more let me know. Please excuse the idiots above, not all Americans are this ignorant.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

not me when you can take one catahoula and catch what i do with one florida cur then you can tell me somethin i been doin this well over 20 years 3-4 day a week have owned several catahoulas and they dont last long they trail bark and tear hogs up cause the catch every where but the head maby the people you hunted with had had junk but i gaurantee mine are proven


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 17, 2010)

*hog bay*

I know some of ya'll don't think a catahola is a good hog dog. I've seen some that would run around for 20 mins and beat u to the truck. I've also seen a pair of cataholas run a hog into the ground. Hog was literally spinning for the entire period, Cataholas never let him rest.  This was in the bay pen at Abbeyville during the Wild Hog Festival. 
I just already hear ya'll talking about the bay pen is not the same as the swamp, so just leave that alone. There are hog dogs of many different breeds and breeds that folks say are hog dogs that will not run a hog. I had a Black n Tan female that would run the hide off one and had no back down to her. FOlks tell me a black n tan ain't good for nuttin but hunting a biscuit. I know better. dog will do what a dog will do, some are naturals and some can be trained, and some won't do. Don't matter what color or breed a dog might be!


----------



## MULE (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> not me when you can take one catahoula and catch what i do with one florida cur then you can tell me somethin i been doin this well over 20 years 3-4 day a week have owned several catahoulas and they dont last long they trail bark and tear hogs up cause the catch every where but the head maby the people you hunted with had had junk but i gaurantee mine are proven


Yea, I feel the same way about Fl Curs. All the one's I've ever tried had absolutely NO hunt at all. 200-300 yards was about it. If they were in no sign they would be in your sight the whole time. But to each his own, there is good ones and bad ones in all the breeds. Maybe there is some good ones out there I don't know. I've only seen 15-20 work so maybe I seen the wrong ones.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> i hear you runnin that mouth,  them squirell dogs have consistantly shown us hogs when no others have.  i tell you what,  when you develope a line of dogs and hunt and breed them for forty or more years, professionally hunt them on a daily basis to feed your family and pay your bills, have dogs with your last name on every state in the country and countless other countries with good reports, oh, and have ESPN come and interview you about your dogs, then i will listen to some of your ramblings,  till then youre just a guy in a pink float that needs to go get some pink floaties, i dont think that floats gonna hold you up much longer, youre too full of--------------you know what, ive been warned once on here.lol



I since a little jealousy of the pink float   just messin' with ya gin


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Try boardogs.com as they sometimes have cats on there.i hunted out of darwin a couple times with a guy with some good cats.if i can remember his name ill pm it to you.excellent choice in breed not like all these crossbred trash dogs and squirrel dogs these boys think are hog dogs:d


The er made it to this thread to huh! There good dogs in all breed it just depends on what you want in ur dog and what kinda hogs you hunt . Im a certified breeder of catahouls and there are some good ones and some bad one! And if you want to get truthful a catahola aint nothing but crossbreed trash! hmmm


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Downunder said:


> I like a dog that will cast. Go and hunt for a pig and not be seen for at least 15-20  minutes, but, due to me being all the way out here in Australia it's hard to get in touch with anyone breeding an exceptional hunting Catahoula. Any information or advice is welcome.



I've heard of some awesome Catahoula's, seen some do work in Abbeville as well. Dont make your decision based on someone else's bad experiences with them ya know. Kinda like if Joe Blow and his family were white trash and sorry as all get out, it doesnt mean ALL white folks are!


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 17, 2010)

Our breed is catahoula and  have been crossed and i will put our dogs against any dog any day not sayin there the best but i aint scared to find better in fact i am lookin for better so i can get one my self!!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

Boar Buster Line said:


> Our breed is catahoula and  have been crossed and i will put our dogs against any dog any day not sayin there the best but i aint scared to find better in fact i am lookin for better so i can get one my self!!!!



So when yall gonna come hunt with us brother..You didnt every get to see my plott gyp work?


----------



## JohnE (Mar 17, 2010)

I've owned a bunch of catahoulas, there has only been a few that I fed very long.
But if someone likes them then I ain't got nothing against that.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 17, 2010)

well i am not a catahoula man by no means, i just no we got a good one our line of dogs are part catahoula. I want a HOG DOG no matter the breed.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

maby i f there crossed up ive had some that were crossed up some did all right but most still yiped on trail i dont want mine to say nothing till its stopped, if they bark around here youll be running hogs all night , i want to here trail barkin ill get some hounds .


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> maby i f there crossed up ive had some that were crossed up some did all right but most still yiped on trail i dont want mine to say nothing till its stopped, if they bark around here youll be running hogs all night , i want to here trail barkin ill get some hounds .



Heck gil i got hounds that dont bark! lol but Ive never owned a catahouls to bark on trail or behind a hog. Have seen a bunch tho.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

yea ive always wanted to get some hounds that dont bark but dont have the time or patients to weed through them or big enough properties to run them if i had a lease with a big tract of land thats what i would get


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 17, 2010)

and them so called squirrle dogs if your talking about the kemmers then your wrong they were breed for hog hunting.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 17, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I know some of ya'll don't think a catahola is a good hog dog. I've seen some that would run around for 20 mins and beat u to the truck. I've also seen a pair of cataholas run a hog into the ground. Hog was literally spinning for the entire period, Cataholas never let him rest.  This was in the bay pen at Abbeyville during the Wild Hog Festival.
> I just already hear ya'll talking about the bay pen is not the same as the swamp, so just leave that alone. There are hog dogs of many different breeds and breeds that folks say are hog dogs that will not run a hog. I had a Black n Tan female that would run the hide off one and had no back down to her. FOlks tell me a black n tan ain't good for nuttin but hunting a biscuit. I know better. dog will do what a dog will do, some are naturals and some can be trained, and some won't do. Don't matter what color or breed a dog might be!



exacly you just told on them they have been raised just for that reason .


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> and them so called squirrle dogs if your talking about the kemmers then your wrong they were breed for hog hunting.



He just tryin to  Thats what hes about!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> i hear you runnin that mouth,  them squirell dogs have consistantly shown us hogs when no others have.  i tell you what,  when you develope a line of dogs and hunt and breed them for forty or more years, professionally hunt them on a daily basis to feed your family and pay your bills, have dogs with your last name on every state in the country and countless other countries with good reports, oh, and have ESPN come and interview you about your dogs, then i will listen to some of your ramblings,  till then youre just a guy in a pink float that needs to go get some pink floaties, i dont think that floats gonna hold you up much longer, youre too full of--------------you know what, ive been warned once on here.lol


NOW I DIDNT SAY NOTHING ABOUT A KEMMER SO WHAT GOT YOU ALL TOUCHY? SOMETHING MUST HAVE RUNG TRUE WHEN YOU READ THAT POST.IM WITH YOU TOO IF I EVER DECIDE TO HUNT SQUIRRELS,RABBITS,DEER OR THE TRUCK IM BUYING ME A KEMMER OR MAYBE JUST CROSS A HOUND TO A BULLDOG AND ILL HAVE ONE OF THEM FAMOUS FLORIDA CURS BREED DONT MEAN NOTHING! EVERY KEMMER IVE HUNTED OVER I WOULDNT GIVE 5 DOLLARS FOR BUT ONE AND HE IS UNREAL.SAME AS ANY OTHER BREED, THERE ARE GOOD ONES AND BAD ONES.INDIVIDUALS HAVE BRED STRAINS OF MANY BREEDS THAT PRODUCE MORE GOOD DOGS THAN CULLS BUT THERE ARE NO GUARANTEES.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 17, 2010)

That would make a trail barking bulldog with a lot of leg


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 17, 2010)

Downunder said:


> I like a dog that will cast. Go and hunt for a pig and not be seen for at least 15-20  minutes, but, due to me being all the way out here in Australia it's hard to get in touch with anyone breeding an exceptional hunting Catahoula. Any information or advice is welcome.


 i've seen a few clips of a hog hunting video from downunder.its from the bloom brothers i think?well that got some crossed up jarheaded bull dogs they hunt with. you might look them up


----------



## MULE (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a die hard Catahoula man, and have been for years. BUT, with that said it is very hard to find good ones. I think outta all the curs Catahoula's have been messed up the worse. Everybody seems to be breeding for a mearle dog with glass eyes. Along with the bay pens have messed them up too. They've some how forgotten they have only one purpose to find a hog. 

About 4-5 years ago I had a horrible time trying to find something to out-cross with, I couldn't get any tighter with what I had. I had to really rethink my breeding program,and wasn't sure which way to go. I knew I really wanted a Catahoula but couldn't find anything with any go yonder to it. The man I had gotten mine from for years and years stopped raising them. Lucky he sent some guys to me from MS that had the same strain but were looking for out-crosses as well.  We ended up swapping dogs, and hit the nail on the head with what we both were looking for. We had the same strain just different dogs. When we raise dogs we raise the whole litter up and test them. We take only the best of the litter and bred with it, looking for the same traits. You prob will never see me sell a pup. I will sell a grown dog ever now and then but not pups. Your only picking color at 6 weeks old. 

You can find them out there but just as any breed there are good ones and bad ones.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That would make a trail barking bulldog with a lot of leg



YEAH BUT FOR SOME REASON UP HERE THATS WHAT KEEPS SHOWING UP BC THEY AINT NOTHING LIKE WHAT I REMEMBER FROM MY CHILDHOOD IN FLORIDA. I SWEAR YALL ARE SENDING THESE THINGS UP HERE AS A JOKE ON THE GA FOLKS. GUESSWORK OF COURSE BUT THEY LOOK ABOUT 3/4  WALKER AND 1/4 PIT AND ALL WERE "FROM SOME OLD MAN IN CENTRAL FLORIDA THATS BEEN RAISING THIS LINE FOR 40 YEARS BUT SOLD THIS ONE OR IS GETTING TOO OLD TO HUNT"


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

gil...what bloodline of catahoula did you use, blair, mason, etc or was it a fatacatchee sp?

just wondering seems alot of catahoulas floating around in flordia are baypen or show dogs. or they are people with a crossed up dog calling it a catahoula.

i agree tho that the breed is being diluted of its origanal required traits. becasue so many people want a novelty pet with off colored eyes and merle coats so they can say i have a catahoula and feel special. i bet if you got a hold of a good line bred catahoula from good stock it would change your mind about them or you could just be so biased towards the fla curs that theres no changing your mind lol.

i understand the fla curs are just a cur from old stock bred on the flordia farms for years. and it seems as tho you have had a good share of the quality ones. but if you placed them in a area like the north georgia mtns or south carolina mtns how would you think they would hunt in a population less dense then flordias? 

not knocking flordia curs. i dont know enough about them to give a fair judgement on them. and im sure you have caught more hogs than i will ever come close to.

i would be thrilled if somone could give me more details on the breed itself. to me they just look like old stock curs that are bred for cattle and catching hogs like a RCD.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

Catahoulas suck..lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> gil...what bloodline of catahoula did you use, blair, mason, etc or was it a fatacatchee sp?
> 
> Just wondering seems alot of catahoulas floating around in flordia are baypen or show dogs. Or they are people with a crossed up dog calling it a catahoula.
> 
> ...



i know what the facahatchee kennel is but the sp stands for?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

*Special*



HOGDOG76 said:


> i know what the facahatchee kennel is but the sp stands for?



I think Special  or was that SE?


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

spelling ahahha. its not an easy word for me to correctly spell.
i wasnt promoting or bashing them either

sp = spelling? as in im not sure if i spelled it right or not


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

*No i didnt*

HD76 now you got me doing it..


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

Yall going to be at Abbeville this year?


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Catahoulas suck..lol




hahhahaha your right who am i kidding. cant turn chicken.....into chicken salad

dont buy a catahoula they do indeed suck. hahaha epsecially mine and curdogsforhogs has the worst catahoulas you have ever laid eyes on. hahaha jk jk jk.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

I prefer the GCC line myself...


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

i dont know much about blood lines and dont know anyone who does bay pens down here thats a thing of the past ,but i know they were catahoulas i havent had a bunch of them because they dont suite me my dogs are for catching quanities of hogs quick because the people i hunt for want them gone i dont need dogs that are gonna take a cold track and run it all night , i dont hunt dogs i hunt hogs ,they dont want me turning a whole pack of dogs loose on there ranches and properties ive hunted north fl and south georgia before i had the properties i have now and they did fine


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

gil,

the catahoulas you hunted were too cold track? and you had to have a big pack of them to catch hogs?

not trying to ruff any feathers just having a discusion. like i stated earlier you have caught more hogs than ill ever see.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> HD76 now you got me doing it..



YOU KNOW ME! SOME OF THESE BOYS THINK IM SERIOUS JUST AINT GOT NOBODY TO ARGUE WITH SINCE HEVISHOT GOT BANNED SO IM


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

Koyote76  Gil is hunting in a totally different world then we hunt up here in this part of the country..doesnt take a cold nosed dog..close range catchy dogs to jump them in their tracks and not let them get far..we on the other hand have to walk a dog across alot of public ground where vehicles arent allowed and they need to get on out and cover some ground..


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

no they werent to cold nose they just just aint gritty enough and trail barked alot and push the hogs further ,most of them would ruin hog because they would catch in the arm pit or rear end if you didnt get there quik the hog was not worth eatin let alone tying when we hunt we put out dogs2 unless theres younger dog that needs to be trained and they will catch a hog or bay it till we get there  leave the hog alone or go find another alot of time you will go from hog to hog till your tired . i have had a couple that were half bulldog and they were good dogs i just dont like them some people do ,they work for them but not for me .


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

HD76 I hear you..you ruffle some feathers of some of them though..


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

Gil..they do mess up some meat..well mine do for sure aint going to lie about that..my RCD rebel seems to breaking legs left and right lately


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

we hunt public ground and do alot of wakin trust me there are runners and the dogs run them when that happens they stick with them ,some places we hunt the hogs even get a feeling your there they just start running we dont get them all trust me i dont think any one does, i used to hunt alot of managment areas and public land and where ever else i could


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

gil...sounds like you had a bad expierence with some bad cats. yipping on track, not gritty etc. but curdogs is right diffrent world your hunting in. you have the kinda dog that will give you succeess in your area. with i guess is pretty much a running catch dog with a bit of nose.

i was just curious to what turned you off on the catahoulas.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

my dogs bay they just catch most hogs they get cut or get on a good hog in a bad spot they bay till you get there its good they do that or they wouldnt be alive still (knock on wood) but they arent catch dogs they have alot of stopping power with minumum dogs they will trail just like any thing else sometimes more than i want lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> we hunt public ground and do alot of wakin trust me there are runners and the dogs run them when that happens they stick with them ,some places we hunt the hogs even get a feeling your there they just start running we dont get them all trust me i dont think any one does, i used to hunt alot of managment areas and public land and where ever else i could



I HUNTED SEMINOLE RANCH A COUPLE TIMES AND SOME OF THOSE LIT OUT BUT USUALLY STOPPED AT THE RIVER....WITH THE GATORS.LOL I CARRIED A SLUGGUN THE WHOLE TIME JUST WHEN WE GOT NEAR THE WATER


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

i used to hunt seminole ranch, tossohachee green swamp ,mallory swamp , back in the day , caught alot of good hogs in them places and had alot of good times we hunt that river off air boat alot of good hogs out there


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> hd76 i hear you..you ruffle some feathers of some of them though..


just the outta state trash:d


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i used to hunt seminole ranch, tossohachee green swamp ,mallory swamp , back in the day , caught alot of good hogs in them places and had alot of good times we hunt that river off air boat alot of good hogs out there


SAW SOME GREAT ONES COME OUT OF THERE JUST COULDNT DEAL WITH THE CROWDS MYSELF ESPECIALLY WHEN SOME GUY GETS OUT OF HIS BOAT AND MEETS ME AT MY DOGS


----------



## gin house (Mar 17, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> I since a little jealousy of the pink float   just messin' with ya gin



 when he posted that avatar he gave me leverage. lol  he knows im just messin with him and im gonna keep throwin it at you hd76.  it is nice.....wonder where he got it????


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

yea that sucks ,and people are stealing dogs these days i would get out there early before dark rig the roads and have three or four caught at light heres a picture of one morning at tossohachee at light everyone else was just heading out and of course theres them old school florida curs  lol


----------



## MULE (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> yea that sucks ,and people are stealing dogs these days


I've worried about that lately. I've about decided to freeze brand my dogs. I know it won't stop the stealing but they'll think twice about it. It won't make selling them easy either.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i would like to get that done to


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> yea that sucks ,and people are stealing dogs these days i would get out there early before dark rig the roads and have three or four caught at light heres a picture of one morning at tossohachee at light everyone else was just heading out and of course theres them old school florida curs  lol


thats a cool pic. those are some good lookin' hog dogs.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

MULE said:


> I've worried about that lately. I've about decided to freeze brand my dogs. I know it won't stop the stealing but they'll think twice about it. It won't make selling them easy either.



mule why are you worried bout your catahoula's getting stolen. who would steal a catahoula. they suck remember

hahaha


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 17, 2010)

you said it not me


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

well i will stick with my cats and bmc and bird/bull dogs


----------



## gin house (Mar 17, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> yea that sucks ,and people are stealing dogs these days i would get out there early before dark rig the roads and have three or four caught at light heres a picture of one morning at tossohachee at light everyone else was just heading out and of course theres them old school florida curs  lol



 the two on the left look like pure kemmer stock,  i knew there was some good blood in them  fl. curs. lol.  breed a little kemmer in them catahoulas and they might be worth having, looks like somebody has already figured that out here......lol


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 18, 2010)

aint no kemmer in them just creme colored old school fl dogs that was at least 10 years ago dont think they had digital cameras then or i couldnt afford one lol


----------



## JohnE (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> and people are stealing dogs




One of my buddies from ft. pierce got his dogs stolen the other night. They bayed one of the side of the road. Someone pulled up caught the hog and took off with his dogs.


I ain't gonna lie though, the two catahoulas I have now are out of champion bloodlines. I bought into all of the papers when I was 12 years old, but I actually got some decent dogs out of them. I think my old dog's sire was a 4x nalc champion, ukc rare breed champion. And the dam was 5x nalc champion. But now I don't have a care in the world for registering a dog.


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> aint no kemmer in them just creme colored old school fl dogs that was at least 10 years ago dont think they had digital cameras then or i couldnt afford one lol



  they do look a lot like kemmers, aint a bad thing, im a kemmer man. lol.   gil, im an ignorant hillbilly, i got my first laptop and digital camera this year, been rough tryin to figure it all out. lol.  gil, there might be a great, great, great grandpa kemmer down the line, might be some throwbacks,


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> yea that sucks ,and people are stealing dogs these days i would get out there early before dark rig the roads and have three or four caught at light heres a picture of one morning at tossohachee at light everyone else was just heading out and of course theres them old school florida curs  lol


Good looking dog GIL ..Sounds like you got a heck of a pack of dogs! We catch alot of hogs in mallory and a few other FLA wmas .All the ppl suck but its part of it i guess!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 18, 2010)

trust me gin house there aint no kemmer in none of my dogs no where i dont even know a person with a kemmer any where around here its just the light color. thanks yall


----------



## Downunder (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the input. 

Yeah we have some Catahoulas in Australia and they're doing ok, I've got 3, they have Blair's Diamond Cutter and Camp-a-While breeding, but the rest of what we have here I'm just not interested in. 

I want to improve (or at least deepen) the hunting Catahoula gene pool down here and the only way to do that is to make contact with people on sites such as this, maybe they breed a pup or two or they know someone that does, with the intention of shipping a dog or two out here or getting frozen semen shipped out for AI.

I've already shipped one gyp out from the USA, it's a lot of money and very time consuming, but shoot I love that girl and the joy I get from hunting her is immense.

Your continued input is much appreciated.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

downunder sorry we couldnt be of more assistance. underneath all of our  B  S    there is some good advice.

how much does it cost to ship frozen semen to australia?


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> trust me gin house there aint no kemmer in none of my dogs no where i dont even know a person with a kemmer any where around here its just the light color. thanks yall



i dunno gil.....i think i see some kemmer in those dogs. they sure are some good looking flordia kemmer curs.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

Downunder said:


> Thanks to everyone for the input.
> 
> Yeah we have some Catahoulas in Australia and they're doing ok, I've got 3, they have Blair's Diamond Cutter and Camp-a-While breeding, but the rest of what we have here I'm just not interested in.
> 
> ...



Same breeding as mine ??? Whats the sire and dame. alot of ppl thing camp-a-while was bred for a bay pen but ms bando breed them from the best hunting stock she could fine! I got a dog directly off of quad grand ch of grand ch camp-a-whiles elvis! A blood brother to lil-E .That calamity jane gyp was awesome and put some nose in to that breeding.. RUFF RUFF RUFF..... I could but gator on a 4 hour track from the road! Great blood in them catahoulas..


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 18, 2010)

kyote76/ginhouse yall keep playin with what yall  got and ill keep puttin a pile of hogs in my truck with what i gotjust messin with yall


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

gil........let me bring some potlickers down so i can get a truck load of pigs! or i cant watch your dogs work and you can stack the hogs in my truck and ill just take a pic of my dogs with the pigs....hahhahhaha  come on i need some flordia sun....


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 18, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> gil........let me bring some potlickers down so i can get a truck load of pigs! or i cant watch your dogs work and you can stack the hogs in my truck and ill just take a pic of my dogs with the pigs....hahhahhaha  come on i need some flordia sun....


 That's funny right there


----------



## alpha1 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you get sean kelleys book it explains how to freeze brand dogs:    Hog hunting with dogs:  the hogdoggers bible.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That's funny right there



yea you to florida curdog......ill bring snacks and a full cooler and we all can lay out at the beach hahhahaha. isnt it spring break time down there


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 18, 2010)

yea and we can all read the hog hunters bible while emptying the cooler


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

ill bring my first edition....hahhaha

i would need the strongest sunscreen known to man. i coach football camps down there in the summer for a few weeks and i about die every year. hahaha.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> yea and we can all read the hog hunters bible while emptying the cooler



I think I would rather just empty the cooler


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> I think I would rather just empty the cooler



i would bring the bottomless cooler.....no man has ever emptied it haha

im sure you could find plenty of uses for that book


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure I could too.


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> kyote76/ginhouse yall keep playin with what yall  got and ill keep puttin a pile of hogs in my truck with what i gotjust messin with yall



  you could probably squeeze a few more in that truck with some good kemmers, anyways,  i guess i can take your word that theres no kemmer in the florida currs, with a pedigree that goes back as far and as detailed as the immortal florida currs it would show up wouldnt it? if they are as good as you guys say theres probably a papa kemmer at the top of the pedigree, if there was one for them.  im tryin to bite back gil


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> If you get sean kelleys book it explains how to freeze brand dogs:    Hog hunting with dogs:  the hogdoggers bible.


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

cajunl said:


> I think he wears an SK brand somewhere. That name sure comes out your lips a lot.



  ha, thats good right there.  alpha, drop them trowsers son, we need to check you out. lol. lol  just pickin at you alpha but you do name drop the hog god alot.


----------



## MULE (Mar 18, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> If you get sean kelleys book it explains how to freeze brand dogs:    Hog hunting with dogs:  the hogdoggers bible.


ummm, no thanks.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 18, 2010)

MULE said:


> ummm, no thanks.



mule dont lie, i saw your sean kelley fan club bumper sticker and wrist band...hahaha


----------



## bombers32 (Mar 20, 2010)

I guarantee I got 1 that anyone on here would feed, hunts harder than most people want to and is silent and will bay the fool out of a hog......going to be 1 of the best dogs I have had......pleasure to hunt.........he is out of Douglas Masons dogs in Texas.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Once again thanks for everyone's help.

I have 2 dogs sired by a litter mate of Camp-a-While's TomCat and a gyp that I shipped out here sired by Camp-a-While's BossHog and her dam is Camp-a-While's Jazzmine.

Shipping a dog out here was quite expensive, I've not done any AI, but it would have to be less costly.

Can someone please tell me a little more about the Douglas Mason dogs? And also does anyone know of any strain of Catahoula that are run with hunters on horseback?

Thanks again.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Country,

Can you tell me a bit more about Calamity Jane? Who bred her? I like finding as much as I can about my dogs history.

Cheers.


----------

